#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Caesar II 5.2

## carlitos

there is a new version 5.2 of Caesar II.



I would appreciate to have the installation files.

Thank you very much to the person who can share it with us.See More: Caesar II 5.2

----------


## netspyking

Hi

You must be a *****er to ask setup files or maybe a seller !!!

You can use v5.0 and 5.1 can be found in this forum ....

Good luck

----------


## carlitos

you are wrong netspyking: Im not a *****er (I would like) and Im not a seller (I like share).
Perhaps I know who can ***** this soft.

Regards.

----------


## Azam

thanks

----------


## mbc.engg

There is a poll named "Last 10 post moving row feature" on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. 
The requested feature was really very good. Please vote in poll and ask to restore the feature in forum.

----------


## mavericklf1

Next week I will upload the setup files, so who can make the emulator HASP???

----------


## carlitos

mavericklf1, no news with the upload?

thanks

----------


## carlitos

no news?

nobody can share installation files?

Thanks

----------


## aap

Only installation files - CAESAR II 5.20 - 8 parts
Part 1 of 8
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part 2 of 8
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part 3 of 8
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part 4 of 8
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part 5 of 8
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part 6 of 8
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part 7 of 8
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part 8 of 8
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I DON'T HAVE HASP EMULATOR

----------


## mavericklf1

thanks my friend, please end the uploading, 

regards

----------


## TGM

Thank you Brother....

Who can create the emulator.....please upload.

----------


## mbc.engg

aap,

is it with ********?

----------


## boboka

thanks

See More: Caesar II 5.2

----------


## greges2009

Good man. Thanks aap.

----------


## carlitos

many thanks aap.

----------


## 008348

The "Part 2 " can't open and download, Please uploade agian! Thank you guy!

----------


## 008348

> Only installation files - CAESAR II 5.20 - 8 parts
> Part 1 of 8
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



The "Part 2 " can't open and download, Please uploade agian! Thank you guy!

----------


## melvin_magbanua

I am presently having Caesar II v5,20 but limited only to 50 analysis/runs.  Is it possible in the future that a ----- or a solution be made that the Caesar II I am using now can be opened (remove the 50 runs limit)?  Just like converting the Demo version to a full version. Is it possible?  Does anyone successfully created an emulator for this version?  Need some information and advice.

----------


## khubar

Thank ,..

----------


## Paldex

Dear Melvin,

I think you got the Caesar-II software in lease. Am i right.......

----------


## sirluu

Thanks for sharing

please, share --c--r---@---c----k

----------


## Tiberius

thank you

----------


## mkhurram79

thank you very much.

----------


## Noppakhun

Please share all file again thank

----------


## Bacilo

Have anyone found the ******** for C-a-e-s-a-r?

See More: Caesar II 5.2

----------


## greatspark

the second part can't download, please upload it anain,thank you!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rezanahvi

What about ******** about it???

----------


## naeeem

Thanks Dear. so nice of you please create the emulator. 

Thanks with Regards....

----------


## melvin_magbanua

Is there anyone in this forum having a working copy of the FULL VERSION 3.1 (not a 30-days Demo Version) of "PipeSUPPORT-PRO Version 3.1" ( **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] )?

Please can you share it with us? Thanking in advance o this Forum Meber having the PipeSUPPORT-PRO Version 3.1.

----------


## naeeem

> Only installation files - CAESAR II 5.20 - 8 parts
> Part 1 of 8
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thanks for Nice Sheraing. please shera emulator. thanks

----------


## naeeem

i have Pipe Pro. but only 3.1, if you need please reply me in same windows

----------


## melvin_magbanua

Please don't be confused, I need PipeSUPPORT-PRO ersion 3.1, not PipeDATAPRO.  Please confirm that you have the version 3.1 of PipeSUPPORT-PRO. I fyou have please send me the link where I can downlad it. thankng you in advance.

----------


## huynhbanglv

Here is the key for pipe Support Pro 3.1

Registered to: User
Company: For user
Code: 315-66993

I hope this will useful.

How about emulator for C-II 5.2 ? Does anyone make it ? I'm waiting day after day !!!

----------


## greges2009

I am waiting as well for someone to upload the emulator. Also I would be grateful if somebody upload the full working caesar II 5.0. Thanks.

----------


## rezanahvi

plz somebody upload the ******** for ceasar 5.2

----------


## melvin_magbanua

I only have the C2 v5.20 Lease version (which is only limited in 50 seats/runs) and it comes with donggle too. Let us wait until someone in this Forum finds what we are looking.

----------


## karimimahd

thanks, i installed caesar ii but when run caesar ii 5.2 it appear that " hasp key not found " . what should i do ? 


please help me ...........See More: Caesar II 5.2

----------


## melvin_magbanua

Of course it will try to find the HASP unless you have the ********. There are some site that has already the c___k for version 5.10.  We have to wait until it becomes available in this forum. I am sure it will be. . . .very soon, be patient.

----------


## spk

If anybody have  HASP for CAESAR II 5.1version ,  pl. share it. Iam waiting for long for it.

Thanks.

----------


## rezanahvi

plz somebody share Ceasar 5.2 with ********.plz, plz

----------


## mavericklf1

no news with ********? Carlitos

----------


## carlitos

hi,
downloaded the installation files of caesar 5.2 from here.
When I run, appears a message saying that there is not the file caesar.cfg
Are the installation files corrupts?
Any idea?
thanks

----------


## mavericklf1

> hi,
> downloaded the installation files of caesar 5.2 from here.
> When I run, appears a message saying that there is not the file caesar.cfg
> Are the installation files corrupts?
> Any idea?
> thanks



My friend, If I am not wrong this file contains only information about configuration, like units, intensification factors: WRC, ASME, which one. and some other things like this.  This file is not necessary to tray the emulator.

Do you haye the emulator key? Could you send it to me to tray, please?

Thanks

Luis

----------


## carlitos

Luis: sin este fichero el programa no corre y por tanto no se puede trabajar en el emulador porque si no arranca no se puede dumpear

----------


## Tiberius

thanks

----------


## mavericklf1

> Luis: sin este fichero el programa no corre y por tanto no se puede trabajar en el emulador porque si no arranca no se puede dumpear



Carlitos:

Acabo del instalar el Caesar II 5.2 y en le momento de la instalaci&oacute;n aparece una ventana en la que pide la configuraci&oacute;n, me imagino que esa ventana la saltaste, simplemente le das en el icono de guardar, se guarda la cofiguraci&oacute;n y continua instalando; esta opcion me salio luego de que termino de buscar la protecion HSRM y no la encontr&oacute;, reinicias el equipo y al iniciar la aplicaci&oacute;n pide la llave, obvio no la tengo y de ahi no paso; jajajajaj

mi sugerencia es que lo vuelvas a instalar. y en la ventana de configuracio guardes la config y continues con la instalaci&oacute;n; al momento no he tenido ningun error por caesar.cfg

saludos

----------


## carlitos

Luis a m&#237; eso que dices no me sale y deber&#237;a ser lo normal en la instalaci&#243;n.
Lo he desistalado y vuelto a instalar dos veces y nada de nada, no entiendo lo que pasa.
Gracias por tu respuesta porque si a ti te funciona la instalaci&#243;n al menos s que el problema es mio. Seguir investigando.
Gracias de nuevo y te mantendr informado

----------


## naeeem

Any one has Caesar 5.2 with emulator key? Any have please shared at forum... Thanks

----------


## mavericklf1

> Luis a m&#237; eso que dices no me sale y deber&#237;a ser lo normal en la instalaci&#243;n.
> Lo he desistalado y vuelto a instalar dos veces y nada de nada, no entiendo lo que pasa.
> Gracias por tu respuesta porque si a ti te funciona la instalaci&#243;n al menos s que el problema es mio. Seguir investigando.
> Gracias de nuevo y te mantendr informado



Carlitos:

Lo mas seguro es que hayas tenido otra versi&#243;n del mismo archivo para otra version de Caesar II, te recomiendo busques el archivo en tu equipo y lo borres, para que al momento de instalar no lo encuntre y lo genere mediante la ventana de configuraci&#243;n con el proceso de instalaci&#243;n normal; otra cosa que te puedo recomendar es que busques alguna entrada en el registro (regedit.exe) que tenga registrado el archivo y lo elmines de igual manera.



saludosSee More: Caesar II 5.2

----------


## carlitos

Luis, ya lo he hecho varias veces y sigo sin obtener resultados. He borrado todo lo que he visto tanto en disco como en el registro. He vuelto a instalar y sigue igual, no s que pasa

----------


## mavericklf1

> Luis, ya lo he hecho varias veces y sigo sin obtener resultados. He borrado todo lo que he visto tanto en disco como en el registro. He vuelto a instalar y sigue igual, no s que pasa



Hola Carlos:

Te sugiero otra cosa, ahora en la noche te envio el archivo caesar.cfg que me genero a mi la instalaci&#243;n para que lo pruebes en tu PC, otra opci&#243;n es que me indiques los pasos para empezar a dumpear, bueno eso si q no tengo la llave...

Donde estas actualmente, yo Quito - Ecuador

Saludos, 

Lucho

----------


## viku

Thanks, i installed Caesar II 5.20, but when i open , it is not opening, msg comes like " HASP key not found(H0007)" . Please help to solve this problem..

----------


## mavericklf1

> Thanks, i installed Caesar II 5.20, but when i open , it is not opening, msg comes like " HASP key not found(H0007)" . Please help to solve this problem..



Hello my friend, there is no HASP emulator yet, or do you have the physical key? that is the reason you get this message.

----------


## viku

Thanks friend...
I just downloaded from like mentioned in this forum and installed in PC. I don't have any physical key. Please tell me what shall i do to open Caesar II 5.20

----------


## mavericklf1

> Thanks friend...
> I just downloaded from like mentioned in this forum and installed in PC. I don't have any physical key. Please tell me what shall i do to open Caesar II 5.20



There is not a emulator already, I think LND team is working on it, the link for caesar 5.2 are public, so anybody who has the skills and the most important, a key, can make the HASP SRM emulator.

----------


## melvin_magbanua

> Dear Melvin,
> 
> I think you got the Caesar-II software in lease. Am i right.......



Its not the Lease version, I got it FREE from COADE when I attended the Second COADE User's conference last Sept. in Woodlands, Texas. So far I have not used it yet since we also have our own C2 program in the office.  I only use it increase my (INPUT) speed in modelling and its accuracy. I have seen earlier version 5.10 with an emulator. I am sure, soon it will be available for version 5.20.

----------


## huynhbanglv

Is there any news about ---ed ?

Best Regards.

----------


## melvin_magbanua

As of now, not yet available for C2 v5.20. It will be, just be patient.

----------


## vikaschaurasia

i need run LND emuliator utility for Caesar 5.10 please send me vikascha123@yahoo.co.in

----------


## indeskey

if we googling, there is magnitude for c ii 5.2, but its not free.. please share if anyone have the ********...

----------


## lserpach

Hello guys...! does anybody has the C2 5.20 ********...usb aladdin key?

See More: Caesar II 5.2

----------


## rahgoshafan

> Its not the Lease version, I got it FREE from COADE when I attended the Second COADE User's conference last Sept. in Woodlands, Texas. So far I have not used it yet since we also have our own C2 program in the office.  I only use it increase my (INPUT) speed in modelling and its accuracy. I have seen earlier version 5.10 with an emulator. I am sure, soon it will be available for version 5.20.



how are i contact to LND team?

----------


## melvin_magbanua

> how are i contact to LND team?



I haven't tried contacting LND team and I don't have any information on how to reach the LND team either. I'm sorry. anybody here in the forum who can help our friend here on how to reach the LND team? Please reply and thanking in advance. Our friend rahgoshafan here needs your assistance.

----------


## faridg

hi every body 
if any one wants the emilator i will send it to you 
just i want if some body has video tutorial for caesar any version 
thanks alot

----------


## wasgsawe

Hi fairdg, I have not any  video tutorial for caesar and I need it too if some one has, but can you send me emulator for C5.2 (wasgsawe@yahoo.com)

----------


## rahgoshafan

> hi every body 
> if any one wants the emilator i will send it to you 
> just i want if some body has video tutorial for caesar any version 
> thanks alot



hi
please send for me then i send for you tutorial file
rahgoshafan@yahoo.com

----------


## khubar

I wonder if there would be a dongle emulator for CaesarII 5.2 released yet,
if there is I would also appreciate if I could have it. 

khubar@hotmail.com

----------


## salzvision

send the caesar II 5.2 emulator me as well. Thanks .
email is: salzvision@gmail.com
i've the installation complete file and also the dongle for just few days remaining (FULLY WORKING) if any body could help me ----- this dongle than we all can share it. So hurry up in just a week my dongle will expire.

----------


## salzvision

I tried HASP EMULATOR 2007 but it doesn't work. Need any updated & working version of HASP EMULATOR. Also tried senitel etc etc. Anyone who CAN do let me know....if anybody has any doubts of me having a full working caesar i can give snapshots.

Waiting for response.
salz

----------


## greges2009

> hi every body 
> if any one wants the emilator i will send it to you 
> just i want if some body has video tutorial for caesar any version 
> thanks alot



Hi farid, could kidnly please send me the emulator to me as well : greges2009@hotmail.com

----------


## Noppakhun

Dear Sir

How to install CAESAR II 5.2, please advise me.

Thank you

----------


## pedangemas

need the emulator for Ceasar II 5.2, please...please...

----------


## dxinfinitum

> hi every body 
> if any one wants the emilator i will send it to you 
> just i want if some body has video tutorial for caesar any version 
> 
> 
> thanks alot



Hello my friend! Do you have a HASP Emulator to fully activate Caesar II 5.20? Would help me kindly send one for me? I would appreciate. Thanks!See More: Caesar II 5.2

----------


## greges2009

> hi every body 
> if any one wants the emilator i will send it to you 
> just i want if some body has video tutorial for caesar any version 
> thanks alot



I have video tutorial. Please let me know your e-mail address so I can contact you further. Thanks.

----------


## lubl

I need the hasp emulator too, please if some one have share it.
thanks

----------


## Tiberius

hello
can you share also with the rest of us the tutorials?
and if is not to much to ask also the emulator????
Thanx

----------


## ambuj_lko

hello frns,
earlier I was working on caesar II 5.1 with WINDOWS XP there was no pbm at all .
unfortunately I had to change my machine & hardware supports WINDOWS 7 (64 bit) only.
now m unable to run the software ... i guess there r some compatibility issues..
kindly help

----------


## brenisr

Hola Faridg, videos tutorial vienen en el mismo programa, dentro de la carpeta de instalacion,otros videos estan colgando en el webinar de coade, si necesitas manuales yo te podria brindar para autoayuda, enviame tu correo para adjuntarlos. De paso si tienes el emulador por favor enviamelo tambien, este es mi correo: brenisr@gmail.com
muchas gracias Saludos

Traduccion google:
Hello Faridg, tutorial videos are in the same program within the installation folder, other videos are hanging in the webinar of COADE, if you need manual I could provide for self-help, send your mail to attach. By the way if you have the emulator please send me too, this is my mail: brenisr@gmail.com
thank you very much Greetings

----------


## ambuj_lko

hello frn 
it l b of great help if u help with emulator for 5.2(shukla.ambuj@gmail.com)
thanks

----------


## Mich

HI faridg, can you send the emulator for caesar 5.2 to me.
jfk130579@gmail.com
thnak you

----------


## lserpach

Dear ambuj_lko,

I read your post. My friend let me tell you that is a huge problem!, regretfully CaesarII 5.1 doesnt run under W7, even CII 5.2. A few weeks ago I took CII 5.2 course and Win Xp was an important requirement for the system. I know that W7 professional and bussines versions have the option to run as a windows xp mode. I that way you could run the precious soft!. Ohter option could be...formatting your computer and install Win XP again. Rgds.

----------


## mbamine

Hello guys,

Does anyone have Caesar II sample "Interview Questions", "Training Questions/exams", etc.

Thanks in advance

----------


## salzvision

Hi faridg,

Can you send me the emulator at salzvision@gmail.com i'll be very thankful. I can fully help you learn caesar II, I may not have much videos but alot of experience, files, simple analysis techniques and job requirements etc...
Send me emulator if you have one...
Rgrds,
Salz

----------


## Tengku_Syahdilan

Hi Faridg,
Could you send me the emulator of CAESAR II 5.20 to my email : tengku.syahdilan@gmail.com
i will send u Piping Stress Engineering (Peng's Book) if the emulator work or others book or software that you need...
i think it is quiet a deal...
Thanks before for your help and kindness....

----------


## naeeem

Dear All,



any one have CAESAR II 5.20 with emulator... plz share with me advance thanks...See More: Caesar II 5.2

----------


## KJOoi

Would sombody kindly supply a link for the emulator for Caesar II V5.2 ??? 
There should be a few tutorial videos in the installation directory, in the ...Caesar II 5.XX\C2_docu directory you can find the complete User Manual and in ...Caesar II 5.XX\C2_docu\Viewlets\ you can find several Flash video files...
on a side note... The emulator for Caesar II V5.1 does not work in 64-bit environment ... you will have to opt to use a virtual machine (VMware or such) or a secondary 32-bit OS for it to function.

----------


## Tengku_Syahdilan

Some one please share the emulator of CAESAR II 5.20, or please send it to : tengkusyahdilan@gmail.com
BEfore & After Thank you very much.....

----------


## tam2

i am aslo need ----- of it.thanks fist

----------


## naeeem

Still waiting any one have CAESAR II 5.20 with Emulator... please share with me......... advance thanks...

----------


## melvin_magbanua

My C2 works in both 32bit (using Win XP) & 64bit (Using Win 7) environment.  Check your system properly or maybe the thing you call emulator was developed only to work in Win XP 32 bit environment.

----------


## Tengku_Syahdilan

wAITING C2 5.20 EMULATOR........

----------


## indeskey

still wait the emu for cae 5.2

----------


## josefreitas

please share the ------ 

thanks

----------


## naeeem

Please share with me.. or mail me link at naeeem80@yahoo.com

----------


## simyano

are this version of cesar ii working ? please if some one have tried this , he can ask to my question

----------


## williamsking

> Hi Faridg,
> Could you send me the emulator of CAESAR II 5.20 to my email : tengku.syahdilan@gmail.com
> i will send u Piping Stress Engineering (Peng's Book) if the emulator work or others book or software that you need...
> i think it is quiet a deal...
> Thanks before for your help and kindness....



I have emulator of CAESAR II 5.10 and PVElite 2008, I can send to you all of them.
Could you send me Piping Stress Engineering (Peng's Book) jinhongwei_7900@163.com

----------


## Tengku_Syahdilan

I, m sorry, i already have CAESAR II 5.10 and PV ELITE 2008.

See More: Caesar II 5.2

----------


## williamsking

> I, m sorry, i already have CAESAR II 5.10 and PV ELITE 2008.



 I have the ******** of pipenet 1.21, can we make a exchange?

----------


## juanemendezg

does anybody can share the ******** please.....  The idea of this forum is to share...

----------


## p_alex

thanks

----------


## juanemendezg

Melvin, can you please send me your emulator to try it on my win7 computer,
email: juanemendezg@hotmail.com
thanks

----------


## juanemendezg

> My C2 works in both 32bit (using Win XP) & 64bit (Using Win 7) environment.  Check your system properly or maybe the thing you call emulator was developed only to work in Win XP 32 bit environment.



Melvin, can you please send me your emulator to try it on my win7 computer,
email: juanemendezg@hotmail.com
thanks

----------


## baronwisanggeni

dear all

anybody would like to share  link for Caesar II 5.2 including emulator ??

----------


## chellsbreeze

Hi Faridg,
Could you send me the emulator of CAESAR II 5.20 to my email : chellsbreeze@gmail.com

Btw, How feasible is it for u to upload it and send the link ? so that everyone can download and may not bother you everytime to send emails ??

Your conveniene !!

Thanks...

----------


## faridg

:Embarrassment: sorry guys  i have not this emilator it was a misunderstand that i said i have the emulatore for the previous version of caesar which almost every body have it
sory again

----------


## msamir

Dear Melvin 
could you send the emulator to me my email is mahmoudsamirg@gmail.com

----------


## amacathot06

Hi faridg
I need the Caesar ii 5.2 v key man .
kindly send to my mail: amacathot06@gmail.com

----------


## thienthanh81

Dear All!

You can use Win XP mode to run Caesar II 5.1 on window 7(I tried it and it's OK)

----------


## ageess

:EEK!:     I need too, 5.20 emulator.....

See More: Caesar II 5.2

----------


## manojkumar6333

> I have video tutorial. Please let me know your e-mail address so I can contact you further. Thanks.



hello please send the linkk to me i need the video tutorials of caesar ii 
my mail id is *rockstar_vjit@yahoo.com*

----------


## brenisr

Hi, my email is brenisr@gmail.com, please, if you have the videos compartemelos. If you were also the emulator would be great.

Thanks

----------


## sowell

if someone has a installation file for caesar ver 5.3, share the line here, there will be an ----- for it soon.

----------


## baronwisanggeni

> I have video tutorial. Please let me know your e-mail address so I can contact you further. Thanks.



please share to me too.
to wisanggeni.swasthi@yahoo.com

----------


## kiemtruc10981

> I have video tutorial. Please let me know your e-mail address so I can contact you further. Thanks.



please send me video tutorial Caesar.
thanks so much!
email: doivuiji@yahoo.com

----------


## renejay_12

Hi  greges2009, I also want to have that video tutorial. Could you also please send me a copy of that video? My email address is renejay_12@yahoo.com. Thanks in advance.

----------


## jvillarro

A mi me diO un error similar y debes instalar los prerrequisitos manualmente. Entre ellos el windows installer...

----------


## meena

hello friend
would you please send me the video tutorials
meena_rezkallah@yahoo.com
Best regards,
Meena.

----------


## cosili

thank you
also I need a Caesar video tutorial.
costinilinca@yahoo.com
all the best for you

----------


## endirahmatin

Hello Friend,
I Need That Caesar Tutorial too.
So please .....
h.rahmatin@yahoo.com

----------


## endirahmatin

greges2009
plese help me
send to me
the tutorials
thank you

----------


## mkhan

me tooooo please

See More: Caesar II 5.2

----------


## mavericklf1

Anyone can help with ----- for Caesar II v5.3, I have the install files

Regards

----------


## eng-ars

Hi mavericklf1. Can you share the Caesar II v.5.3 Installation files ?  Please...

----------


## getanasmalik

hi 2 all,

I am new to this forum need help regarding Caesar 2 v 5.1 can any one share with me, please need yur help my final year project is on stake.

hope to hear from you guyz.

----------


## mavericklf1

> Hi mavericklf1. Can you share the Caesar II v.5.3 Installation files ?  Please...



Can you make a HASP SRM emulator only with the setup file?

----------


## mavericklf1

The links for Caesar II v5.3, but without a ********, if someone coul help with that??

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mavericklf1

Something interesting:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

if someone find the pass please share

Thanks in advance

----------


## eng-ars

Hi mavericklf1 ... Thanks for Share... BUT   what is the pass for the files ????  Please give me this.  than you

----------


## khubar

What is the archive password please ?

----------


## mavericklf1

pass: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## baronwisanggeni

please anyone would like to upload "video tutorial for caesar "


thank u verymuch

----------


## thienthanh81

> pass: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



it's not password of ".rar" file. please! correct it

----------


## mavericklf1

I am sure, this is the pass: "www.lavteam.net"



Other users already use it, and have not problemsSee More: Caesar II 5.2

----------


## thienthanh81

> I am sure, this is the pass: "www.lavteam.net"
> 
> Other users already use it, and have not problems



Sorry, this password was used for "zzzzzz COADE CAESAR II 5.20.rar", i tried but winrar program always say that wrong password

----------


## firicel

anybody else has another pass, becouse the first one does not work

----------


## indeskey

yes, it is the wrong password to open...

does anybody have the correct password?

----------


## juanemendezg

you should try with lavteam or lavteam.net

----------


## MastroCru

Please sent me the video tutorial to Caeser II 5.2.
When i lunch Ceaser i see this message "unable to access HASP SRM Run-time Environment (H0033)".
It's very very important.
My email stefanocruini@gmail.com

Alguien pueda darme un ayuda con Caeser II 5.2.
Despues que cargo el programa, a video me apereze este mesaje "unable to access HASP SRM Run-time Environment (H0033)".
Es muy muy importante
Este es el mi correo stefanocruini@gmail.com

----------


## wzx113

anybody could sent the crac@k 5.2 to me?     my e-mail:wzx113@126.com

----------


## MastroCru

Nadie tiene la password??????????
The password of the file rar please!!!!!!!

----------


## dennysyamsuddin

> Hola Faridg, videos tutorial vienen en el mismo programa, dentro de la carpeta de instalacion,otros videos estan colgando en el webinar de coade, si necesitas manuales yo te podria brindar para autoayuda, enviame tu correo para adjuntarlos. De paso si tienes el emulador por favor enviamelo tambien, este es mi correo: brenisr@gmail.com
> muchas gracias Saludos
> 
> Traduccion google:
> Hello Faridg, tutorial videos are in the same program within the installation folder, other videos are hanging in the webinar of COADE, if you need manual I could provide for self-help, send your mail to attach. By the way if you have the emulator please send me too, this is my mail: brenisr@gmail.com
> thank you very much Greetings



Dear Brenisr,

I have attended webminar of CAESAR II as well, and they gave me address link to access the tutorial video. But, the link only enable me to download the video as playlist which is will be buffering the video in full version.
do you know how to fully download this video file?

Thank you
Regards,


Denny Syamsuddin

----------


## mkhan

Dear syamsuddin,

can you give me link/path for caesar-II .

thanks in advance
mkhan

----------


## MastroCru

The password of this file "zzzzzz COADE CAESAR II 5.20.rar"?
Thanks in advance.
Ciao

----------


## viki1910

Dear Denny Syamsuddin ,

           Once it is fully buffered why dont you Record the video file with softwares like "cam-studio" or "BSR Recorder" etc.

once u finish please do not forget to upload it for us.



god bless u .


Thanks N Regds,
Viki1910
Mumbai

----------


## dennysyamsuddin

> Dear Denny Syamsuddin ,
> 
>            Once it is fully buffered why dont you Record the video file with softwares like "cam-studio" or "BSR Recorder" etc.
> 
> once u finish please do not forget to upload it for us.
> 
> 
> 
> god bless u .
> ...



Thank you for input Viki1910. I will download the software then share to all. 



Thank you
Regards,


Denny SyamsuddinSee More: Caesar II 5.2

----------


## baronwisanggeni

> Thank you for input Viki1910. I will download the software then share to all. 
> 
> Thank you
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Denny Syamsuddin



We will wait it bro...
or u can tell us that link ...

thanks
terima kasih  :Big Grin:

----------


## zlmeiy

Hi anybody ,

Can someone send me the emulator for caesar ii 5.2 at zlmeiy@sina.com i'll be very thankful. 
Send me emulator if you have one...
Rgrds,
Zlmeiy

----------


## happy

HI faridg, can you send the emulator for caesar 5.2 to me.
paid4you@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## zlmeiy

HI faridg, can you send the emulator for caesar 5.2 to me.
zlmeiy@sina.com
thnak you

----------


## meena

HI faridg, can you send the emulator for caesar 5.2 to me.
meena_rezkallah@yahoo.com
thnak you

----------


## lloott

> pass: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



this is wrong pass,,,,
dose anyone have correct password
thanks...

----------


## mavericklf1

Hi:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is the pass for Caesar v5.3 without m e d i c i n e, I do not have the pass for zzzz Coade Caesar  5.2..., this is a file that I found exploring and searching a hasp srm emulator for Caesar 5.2.

Best Regrads,






> this is wrong pass,,,,
> dose anyone have correct password
> thanks...

----------


## pingpong55

thanks

----------


## Noppakhun

Dear Sir

Please specify the website, because you line as below are not working.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lubl

any one have the serial of caesar 5.3???

----------


## mavericklf1

One more time:

The links:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

the server, is h o t f i l e . c o m 

Best Regards,

----------


## rahgoshafan

it's full or demo?

See More: Caesar II 5.2

----------


## bhushanpc

can anyone provide ******** for 5.2 or 5.3 i have the setup files. plssss need that ASAP, my 5.1 aint working.

----------


## mavericklf1

It is a full version.

Regards,





> it's full or demo?

----------


## ckhor1

when installation, it require to key in serial number? which i don't have? can someone advise?

----------


## valoela

The links are not opening. What should I erase/replace in the link you gave? Please, help :~

----------


## Rafael Bispo

hello frn 

I'd like of the emulator for CAESAR II 5.20. Can you send me? My email: rafaelsbispo@gmail.com. I need to install CAESAR II in Windows Seven but i haven't get that. Help me.

Best Regards.

Rafael Bispo

----------


## aadil_thakur

salam/

friends i m new to this forum, can i download softwares like Caesar from links posted here

----------


## jackiol

Hi guys,

I really need CII5.2 emulator. Can somebody email to jackiol@yahoo.com . TQ in advance.

----------


## amroha

Dear Friensd,

if ay one have medecine for caesar ii 5.2, please send on my e-mail   amroha@msn.com

thanks in advance

----------


## Ocutas

Hello friends, my friend gave me this emulator for the caesar ii 5.2, we can not do work, if anyone can, explain to me.

thanks.

----------


## Noppakhun

Thank you

----------


## lloott

> Hello friends, my friend gave me this emulator for the caesar ii 5.2, we can not do work, if anyone can, explain to me.
> 
> thanks.



hi ,Ocutas ,the fiels LND Emulator Utility.exe is ----- for CAESARII 5.1,,it is not the right one for 5.2..
i already have the ----- files 'zzzzzz COADE CAESAR II 5.20.rar',,but I don't have the password....

----------


## amroha

Dear all,



i feel no body having emulator for version 5.2, if any one have please send me on    amroha@msn.com.

Regards
ahmedSee More: Caesar II 5.2

----------


## seeyou

Dear all,

i feel no body having emulator for version 5.2, if any one have please send me on namdongvt88@yahoo.com

----------


## panda1

HI faridg, can you send the emulator for caesar 5.2 to me.
javad.javidan@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## abimelech.salas

Please any body send me the caesar 5.2 for win7 x64 , denme_el_bocho@hotmail.com

----------


## Bewe

mavericklf1 you've got the emulator?
share it for us plz

regards

----------


## Bewe

> hi ,Ocutas ,the fiels LND Emulator Utility.exe is ----- for CAESARII 5.1,,it is not the right one for 5.2..
> i already have the ----- files 'zzzzzz COADE CAESAR II 5.20.rar',,but I don't have the password....



share it lloott
maybe someone could open a password for us


regards

----------


## rahgoshafan

please share

----------


## attyub194

please share ----- for htri 6.0
regards

----------


## shami_reyi

if anyone got de emulator please share 

thanks

----------


## shami_reyi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I think that this is the ******** for caesar II 5.2 but, i don`t have the password, if anyone will get it, please share it.

----------


## tobbe

plz share CII 5.2  again
i cant download it

tanx

----------


## MastroCru

What is the password of this file : zzzzzz COADE CAESAR II 5.20??
Please help me.
Thanks

----------


## robertantoreni

mail id is the password

See More: Caesar II 5.2

----------


## MastroCru

Sorry robertantoren but not understand, the password for zzzzzz COADE CAESAR II 5.20.zip is????

----------


## roddyk2

hi, I dont have any video but I can send to you a seminar of coade with trick and tutorial of Caesar II.


my email

roddyk2@gmail.com

----------


## Hish

please robertantoreni add the password for zzzzzz COADE CAESAR II 5.20.zip, please urgent.

----------


## Bewe

> mail id is the password



Who's mail id??
Share it plz

----------


## baronwisanggeni

> Who's mail id??
> Share it plz



please share its password  :Frown:

----------


## baronwisanggeni

Nobody share its cr*ck?


please....we need  :Frown: (

----------


## ameer_mechanical

I need ----- for CII 5.2

----------


## faliro_885

Hi.
If someone could upload on the net all those things, that since a while many of us ask for...,that would be very nice.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## DSB123

faliro_885,
              Very eloquently phrased!!!

----------


## arian2

> pass: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear Sir,
i have SPLM file for emulating Caesar II 5.3 but i havn't its password.
do u have password of its -----?

----------


## hNaW

Greges2009 please send me thevideo awesche at gmail dot com 



> I have video tutorial. Please let me know your e-mail address so I can contact you further. Thanks.



 thanks

----------


## FERI NOVIARDI

i cant download that emulator..and what thats password..please share...


TQ.See More: Caesar II 5.2

----------


## binodhdaniel

plz clear it...

----------


## binodhdaniel

plz clearly mention...





> mail id is the password

----------


## rahgoshafan

please share valid emulator

----------


## parconian

please share this software

----------


## baronwisanggeni

still waiting  :Big Grin:  hehehe

----------


## rklnt79

please send me too see my email id rrajakumar79@gmail.com

----------


## fireball71

Hola Faridg, 
&#191;Me podr&#237;as enviar el emulador de CAESAR II 5.20 a mi correo electr&#243;nico: poce71@hotmail.com
voy a enviar de tuber&#237;as u Esfuerzo de ingenier&#237;a (Libro de Peng)

----------


## bloodyshroud

i need a emulater for  coade caesar5.2 if any one have so please email me at madhosh@hotmail.com

----------


## soterdani

Can any one send me the lnd emulator for Caesar 5.2 i really need it . plz provide me a link or else send it to my mail id 
soterdani@gmail.com i will b very much pleased to you. 
Thanks in advance.
Love u forum

----------


## ameer_mechanical

Can any one send me the lnd emulator for Caesar 5.2 i really need it . plz provide me a link or else send it to my mail id 
sote
ameer_mechanical@yahoo.com 
 i will appreciate you

----------


## ravitou

please send this to me too ravitou@yahoo.com
thanks in advance

----------


## sameerahmed

i need a emulater for coade caesar5.2 if any one have so please email me at sammeeeer@gmail.com



also zzzzzzz RAR file password thanksSee More: Caesar II 5.2

----------


## rockylee

i had cs II 5.20 demo . i need full version . Anyone help me ,please . Thank you so much . my email : jackielam46@yahoo.com

----------


## mavericklf1

Hi,

There are the files:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I hope someone can make the c******-c-k or emulator, I gave the software to many people, I don`t get never more news about them with the offer of c******-c-k

B. Regards.

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rockylee

> I only have the C2 v5.20 Lease version (which is only limited in 50 seats/runs) and it comes with donggle too. Let us wait until someone in this Forum finds what we are looking.



hi melvin_magbanua, may you send for me c2 v5.20 50seats - dongle please . i had using 5.20 demo (: . Please help . my email : jackielam46@yahoo.com

----------


## MastroCru

Nobody has been able to emulate 5.2 caesar or find a working -----?

I've worked with the demo version but I can not expand it to use it as a full version, if anyone can help me out please contact me, because it is very important!

----------


## Prasanah

dear all

email to prasanah21@gmail.com if interested
ceasar II 5.3 sp3 available

----------


## sameerahmed

I need CAESAR 5.2 please help me if any one have with medi or C___k ver.
Please thank in advance 
Sam

----------


## pranesh.patel

please share latest link of Caesar.. And if possible please share related Study Material.. 
thanks for being helpful all the time 
And megaupload link are not working  :Frown:

----------


## mavericklf1

And, what  about links??? I can share even the v5.31 R12 of Caesar II, but these setup files are only for people that have HASP SRM key or can ----- it, the -----ers only look for money and I don`t gain anything sharing setup files.

B Regards.

----------


## ameer_mechanical

daer mavericklf1,

Kindly Send to me the Links on 
ameer_mecahnical@yahoo.com

----------


## solution

Caesar II 5.3 Build 2012

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
solution4software@rambler.ru

----------


## mbc.engg

Solution,

Why you have shared youtube video? purpose?

----------


## sameerahmed

Please upload it i need help Bosss

See More: Caesar II 5.2

----------


## Holmes Nainggolan

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
that link was broken..

may you send me that software to holmesnainggolan@yahoo.com?

----------


## xuanson_mdc

please send this to me too xuanson.vt@gmail.com
thanks very much.

----------


## xuanson_mdc

please send this to me too xuanson.vt@gmail.com
thanks very much.

----------


## happy

Thank you very much. Brother.

----------

